# del montón



## Schenker

Hola, ¿cómo se dice en italiano este término? 

"Es un X *del montón*".

X = escritor, jugador, periodista, etc.

Gracias.


----------



## 0scar

*essere uno qualunque*


----------



## krolaina

_Nella media_ qué tal?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

A mí me suena "uno fra/tra tanti"... A ver qué nos dicen los nativos


----------



## Coccibella

En mi opinión está bien todo lo que habeis dicho. 
Me gusta "nella media" pero no sé si es lo más indicado, quiere decir : "condizione normale, lontana dagli estremi, standard, norma"
Usado en manera más coloquial (y no en este caso)"montón"  podría ser también "mucchio"...se me ocurre la traducción de la pelí de Almodovar "Pepi, Luci, Boom e le altre ragazze del mucchio"...


----------



## metiu23

Io direi come avete già detto "nella media".
Personalmente aggiungerei "un X come tanti".
Ciao!


----------



## Churchil

E *purchessia*, sarebbe adatto a questo contesto?


----------



## Coccibella

Purchessia è un sinonimo di qualunque, è corretto dire "uno scrittore/un libro purchessia" ma è un termine desueto... non lo usa nessuno! Meglio "nella media" o, come suggerisce Metiu, "uno scrittore come tanti".
Ciao!


----------



## Neuromante

Ma "Del montón" non è "De la media"
Sarebbe piu che altro "Uno dalla massa" Uno che non conta. preso dai tanti. È un termine dispregiativo.


----------



## krolaina

Neuromante said:


> Ma "Del montón" non è "De la media"
> Sarebbe piu che altro "Uno dalla massa" Uno che non conta. preso dai tanti. È un termine dispregiativo.


 
Es que he dicho "NELLA media". ¿No lo decís por las Islas? Es igual en castellano, una persona del montón es alguien que no resalta por sus cualidades o características, por eso está EN LA MEDIA, ni mucho ni poco...


----------



## Melipillano

0scar said:


> *essere uno qualunque*


D'accordo. É uno che si trova nel mucchio.


----------



## metiu23

krolaina said:


> Es que he dicho "NELLA media". ¿No lo decís por las Islas? Es igual en castellano, una persona del montón es alguien que no resalta por sus cualidades o características, por eso está EN LA MEDIA, ni mucho ni poco...


Confirmo que "nella media" tiene el mismo sentido en italiano.


----------



## Melipillano

Algunas definiciones:
Mucchio = monton = ser alguien del monton (loc. col.) ser uno cualquiera, sin nada que le haga destacarse del resto.
Media = corresponde a los caracteres o condiciones mas generales de un grupo.
Ergo:
uno nella media corrisponde a qualcosa; uno nel mucchio a niente.


----------



## Hispanico_ita

0scar said:


> *essere uno qualunque*


qua|lùn|que
1b agg.indef., solo sing., posposto con valore limitativo, comunque sia, privo di particolari requisiti: _un giorno q._, _una marca q._; con connotazione spreg., ordinario, comune: _gente q._, _persone q._, come tante altre; _l’uomo q._, l’uomo medio, l’uomo della strada 
PARAVIA - Pearson Paravia Bruno Mondadori ©

o il sinonimo "qualsiasi"

qual|sì|a|si
1b agg.indef., posposto con valore limitativo, comunque sia, privo di particolari requisiti: _un giorno q._, _una marca q._, _uno q._; con connotazione spreg., ordinario, comune: _una ragazza q._, _persone q._, come tante altre, _un libro q._, di poco valore | anche pron.indef.m. e pron.indef.f.: _«Che film vorresti vedere?» «Q.»_ 
PARAVIA - Pearson Paravia Bruno Mondadori ©

un x qualsiasi


----------



## Melipillano

Hispanico_ita said:


> qua|lùn|que
> 1b agg.indef., solo sing., posposto con valore limitativo, comunque sia, privo di particolari requisiti: _un giorno q._, _una marca q._; con connotazione spreg., ordinario, comune: _gente q._, _persone q._, come tante altre; _l’uomo q._, l’uomo medio, l’uomo della strada
> PARAVIA - Pearson Paravia Bruno Mondadori ©
> 
> o il sinonimo "qualsiasi"
> 
> qual|sì|a|si
> 1b agg.indef., posposto con valore limitativo, comunque sia, privo di particolari requisiti: _un giorno q._, _una marca q._, _uno q._; con connotazione spreg., ordinario, comune: _una ragazza q._, _persone q._, come tante altre, _un libro q._, di poco valore | anche pron.indef.m. e pron.indef.f.: _«Che film vorresti vedere?» «Q.»_
> PARAVIA - Pearson Paravia Bruno Mondadori ©
> 
> un x qualsiasi


D'accordo. Uno del mucchio


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Ls expresión italiana más cercana a la del castellano, por lo menos en el sentido limitativo (irónico, sarcástico que sea, o hasta lleno de desprecio) me parece:

- quello è *una mezza calzetta* (o anche, *una mezza cartuccia*).


----------



## MOMO2

Schenker said:


> Hola, ¿cómo se dice en italiano este término?
> 
> "Es un X *del montón*".
> 
> X = escritor, jugador, periodista, etc.
> 
> Gracias.


 
E' uno dei tanti


----------



## Queen Elizabeth

MOMO2 said:


> E' uno dei tanti


 
Perfetto!Proprio quello che volevo scrivere io: secondo me "è solo uno dei tanti scrittori" rende molto bene l'idea ed è l'espressione utilizzata più di frequente.


----------

